# Windows 7, Microsoft’s most widely tested product, launches at a price cut in India



## NewsBytes (Oct 23, 2009)

On Thursday, Microsoft launched its most highly-anticipated product, Windows 7, across the world. And for once, users in India have gotten a break.
 
According to Microsoft, the Windows 7 beta program had over eight million people signing up for it, making this the most widely-rested beta product in the company&rsquo;s history. The different versions of Windows 7 are available in India at the following prices:
Windows 7 Home Basic - Rs. 5,899
Windows 7 Home Premium - Rs. 6,799
Windows 7 Pro...

To read the full news article,  click here


----------



## topgear (Oct 25, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7, Microsoft’s most widely tested product, launches at a price cut in Ind*

I think the price is little overpriced


----------



## vaithy (Oct 25, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7, Microsoft’s most widely tested product, launches at a price cut in Ind*



topgear said:


> I think the price is little overpriced



Don't tell this to Indian and Chinese Users!! they'll laugh about being Windows over priced


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Oct 25, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7, Microsoft’s most widely tested product, launches at a price cut in Ind*

however it should have been below 7-8k for ultimate then it would have been steal, present prices look a little higher than expected.


----------



## amol48 (Oct 25, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7, Microsoft’s most widely tested product, launches at a price cut in Ind*



azaad_shri75 said:


> however it should have been below 7-8k for ultimate then it would have been steal, present prices look a little higher than expected.



Well I don't think ANY price is assumed a steal set by the company (without discount of course)  If the price had been set to Rs.7k  - 8k, people would have said it should have been 5k.

However, I think the price for Home premium is just right and Ultimate, though is a bit higher normal home users don ever need it either!


----------



## shaunak (Oct 25, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7, Microsoft’s most widely tested product, launches at a price cut in Ind*

I think the prices are OK, considering that the OEM versions will be atleast 1.5k cheaper.

Will I buy it? Probably not. I am quite satisfied with my Fedora/XP desktop.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 25, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7, Microsoft’s most widely tested product, launches at a price cut in Ind*

Home basic and premium looks affordable but the other two looks overpriced.


----------



## Krow (Oct 25, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7, Microsoft’s most widely tested product, launches at a price cut in Ind*

Whatever...


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 25, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7, Microsoft’s most widely tested product, launches at a price cut in Ind*

For Indian customers Windows 7 is available for max Rs.150.
Who cares abouth the official prices anyway.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 25, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7, Microsoft’s most widely tested product, launches at a price cut in Ind*

Home Premium is juicy.....lets see..


----------



## Krow (Oct 25, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7, Microsoft’s most widely tested product, launches at a price cut in Ind*



Cool G5 said:


> For Indian customers Windows 7 is available for max Rs.150.
> Who cares abouth the official prices anyway.


Hahahaha...  It is even for free in some places you know.  But, Lin is still  free! Wish Lin had major games support, woulda left win instantly.


----------



## topgear (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7, Microsoft’s most widely tested product, launches at a price cut in Ind*

^^  I've played NFS UG2 ( Though have to use some NO CD stuff for original copy as disc check was bugging me ) on Lin using crossover but for gaming windows is best anyway as it has major support from HW and SW 

I've a one legitimate copy of Vista x64 home premium. Any idea about the upgrade prices ?

@ vaithy & Cool G5 - very true


----------



## desiibond (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7, Microsoft’s most widely tested product, launches at a price cut in Ind*

What I would like to see is MS bundling copy of windows OEM with motherboards that are available in the market. I am ready to pay thousand to 2k bucks extra for such deal (for home premium). 

recently, MS said that they were getting some 10$ from laptop manufacturers for bundled winxp license. In that case, why can't they do the same with motherboard manufacturers. 

anyways, this never gonna happen


----------



## azzu (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7, Microsoft’s most widely tested product, launches at a price cut in Ind*



desiibond said:


> What I would like to see is MS bundling copy of windows OEM with motherboards that are available in the market. I am ready to pay thousand to 2k bucks extra for such deal (for home premium).
> 
> recently, MS said that they were getting some 10$ from laptop manufacturers for bundled winxp license. In that case, why can't they do the same with motherboard manufacturers.
> 
> anyways, this never gonna happen



hey nice idea though but still in india its tough that one buys a MOBO with original os thats 2k more than its base price


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7, Microsoft’s most widely tested product, launches at a price cut in Ind*



desiibond said:


> What I would like to see is MS bundling copy of windows OEM with motherboards that are available in the market. I am ready to pay thousand to 2k bucks extra for such deal (for home premium).
> 
> recently, MS said that they were getting some 10$ from laptop manufacturers for bundled winxp license. In that case, why can't they do the same with motherboard manufacturers.
> 
> anyways, this never gonna happen



Good idea but then again this is in interest of MS. Competitors will start complaining.


----------



## quan chi (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7, Microsoft’s most widely tested product, launches at a price cut in Ind*

it may be better than vista.but its not that user friendly.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7, Microsoft’s most widely tested product, launches at a price cut in Ind*



Cool G5 said:


> Good idea but then again this is in interest of MS. Competitors will start complaining.



Let the users have choice whether to opt the pack with OS or without OS. Purchase the mobo and the OEM pack, install OS and activate online and the pack is tied to the mobo's id.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7, Microsoft’s most widely tested product, launches at a price cut in Ind*

Aah..Ultimate x64 installed...cool


----------



## desiibond (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7, Microsoft’s most widely tested product, launches at a price cut in Ind*

^^gr8. now, let use know if you face any incompatibility issues with apps. I will try to get help from guys who are working on fixing these incompatiblity issues.

one of them is www.twitter.com/msigeek

He gave a presentation on app compatibility at Microsoft community tech days and it was pretty good.


----------



## Krow (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7, Microsoft’s most widely tested product, launches at a price cut in Ind*

^^^Err... Even I am on Ultimate x64. No issues thus far.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7, Microsoft’s most widely tested product, launches at a price cut in Ind*

I faced issues with TV tuner driver and KIS09.


----------



## ramprasad (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7, Microsoft’s most widely tested product, launches at a price cut in Ind*

Bundling OS with MOBO is an innovative idea... 
I second ur opinion.. 

but many ppl will not buy as they get it at a much cheaper price


----------



## mrbgupta (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7, Microsoft’s most widely tested product, launches at a price cut in Ind*

I'm on Ultimate x64, rearming since last two months.My HP All-in-One has no 7-specific driver, so running it in vista-compatible.No Issue.

By the way anyone knows when adobe flash player 10.1 will be released?Till then no flash in 64-bit browser


----------



## desiibond (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7, Microsoft’s most widely tested product, launches at a price cut in Ind*

as I said, let them give an option of bundling the OS with the mobo. instead of pushing down the throat. Atleast for select models so that just like they do with laptops. offer no OS or a windows OS.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7, Microsoft’s most widely tested product, launches at a price cut in Ind*

great idea, however M$ would not do that


----------



## amitabhishek (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7, Microsoft’s most widely tested product, launches at a price cut in Ind*

World was fine with Ubuntu and XP.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7, Microsoft’s most widely tested product, launches at a price cut in Ind*

I never liked ubuntu


----------



## sakumar79 (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7, Microsoft’s most widely tested product, launches at a price cut in Ind*

If the Windows OS was bundled with Mobo, EU and others will probably accuse MS of monopoly practices and sue them...

Arun


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7, Microsoft’s most widely tested product, launches at a price cut in Ind*

yes thats true, however desi  said was that it should be optional bundled package.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7, Microsoft’s most widely tested product, launches at a price cut in Ind*



amitabhishek said:


> World was fine with Ubuntu and XP.



and once upon a time, world was fine with BSD and DOS.
and once upon a time, world was fine with oil lantern and bullock cart
and once upon a time, world was fine with black and white

when this dil maangs more in others, why not in windows


----------



## Krow (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7, Microsoft’s most widely tested product, launches at a price cut in Ind*

World is better off with Karmic and 7.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7, Microsoft’s most widely tested product, launches at a price cut in Ind*

World was great with ape man. No console war.. No OS war... No civil war.. No cold war.. No Overprices.. No ditching...No colleges.. No Girlfriends..

I want to one thing.. What is the major diff. b/w Rc1 and Retail? Are there any added/ripped features?


----------



## desiibond (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7, Microsoft’s most widely tested product, launches at a price cut in Ind*

yes. any bugs that are located in RC1 are fixed before RTM was announced. in short, RC (release candidate) is a potential final product. any bugs found will be resolved and patched into RTM build, which is considered as the final build with no further development involved. 

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Software_release_life_cycle


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7, Microsoft’s most widely tested product, launches at a price cut in Ind*

I am familiar with SDLC.But i just wanna know if there are any fundamental modifications or any added content. thanks for info babai.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7, Microsoft’s most widely tested product, launches at a price cut in Ind*

Now how is this possible?
*WINDOWS-7 ULTIMATE DVD WITH ORIGINAL PRODUCT KEY* @ *600*/-
eBay Link

*Windows 7 Professional 64 Bit @ 2500/-*
eBay link

How believable can they be?


----------



## desiibond (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7, Microsoft’s most widely tested product, launches at a price cut in Ind*

^^am damn sure they are pirated copies or cheats.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7, Microsoft’s most widely tested product, launches at a price cut in Ind*



rhitwick said:


> Now how is this possible?
> *WINDOWS-7 ULTIMATE DVD WITH ORIGINAL PRODUCT KEY* @ *600*/-
> eBay Link
> 
> ...



1st Link is obviously a fake. 

2nd link is for bid so selling price will go up, cant really say if its a original or pirated! .


----------



## swordfish (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7, Microsoft’s most widely tested product, launches at a price cut in Ind*

what is the price for upgrade from vista?


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7, Microsoft’s most widely tested product, launches at a price cut in Ind*



Krow said:


> ^^^Err... Even I am on Ultimate x64. No issues thus far.


I think Vista Ultimate x64 was faster for me...dunno even startup on VIsta was about 4-8 seconds faster and I foudn that if a program stopped responding, vista resolved it out...win7 is unable to do that


----------



## Krow (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7, Microsoft’s most widely tested product, launches at a price cut in Ind*



comp@ddict said:


> I think Vista Ultimate x64 was faster for me...dunno even startup on VIsta was about 4-8 seconds faster and I foudn that if a program stopped responding, vista resolved it out...win7 is unable to do that



I really dunno what you have done with your system, but startup is as fast as XP for me. Vista was horrible at startup for me as it loaded a lot of crap like the idiot sidebar. About the programs stopped responding, I have had no issues with any program. I even switched drivers from nvidia to ati and no issues. Only Windows Explorer restarts sometimes, but no issues otherwise.

For your problems, contact M$ $upport. Its the best option. 

@ *desii* I installed nvidia's vista drivers which came bundled on my W7 x64 and no issues.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7, Microsoft’s most widely tested product, launches at a price cut in Ind*

^^if you think win7 startup was as fast as that of Xp's, you should look at the amount of time that xp takes to boot on my company laptop.


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7, Microsoft’s most widely tested product, launches at a price cut in Ind*



> that xp takes to boot on my company laptop.


2 minutes is the record here


----------



## Krow (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7, Microsoft’s most widely tested product, launches at a price cut in Ind*



desiibond said:


> ^^if you think win7 startup was as fast as that of Xp's, you should look at the amount of time that xp takes to boot on my company laptop.


I was talking of my PC *desii*. Same specs for both OSes except for x86 XP and x64 7. Boot up times are similar. Company laptop as in? Many people use it? If yes, then well, even 7 startup could be as slow. If not slower.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7, Microsoft’s most widely tested product, launches at a price cut in Ind*

^^no. logging in to domain is much faster in vista and win7. by faster, i mean lot lot faster. let me finish taking a video of bootup time of my home pc running win7 and laptop running xp


----------



## topgear (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7, Microsoft’s most widely tested product, launches at a price cut in Ind*

BTW, windows 7 Ultimate upgrade price is around $135 and home premium upgrade is around $100.

Windows 7 ultimate retail bozx pack is around $312.

So it seems like upgrading to ultimate would be a wiser choice


----------



## Ecko (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7, Microsoft’s most widely tested product, launches at a price cut in Ind*



azaad_shri75 said:


> I never liked ubuntu


Cause ur born in environment of free windows , sa=tart paying for it and u'll start liking windows


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7, Microsoft’s most widely tested product, launches at a price cut in Ind*

not so, I used linux when ubuntu was not there, however opensuse , fedora are my prime choices.


----------



## desiibond (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7, Microsoft’s most widely tested product, launches at a price cut in Ind*

@azaad_shri75, today's ubuntu is lot lot better than most other linux distros for home use. You need not worry about dependencies when installing s/w, ipod can be synced to your media list. 

I would say that it is the best Free OS for home use if you are not into gaming and heavy multimedia usage.

I was not able to continue with it as my TV Tuner card doesn't work with this OS. The day that I see a TV tuner manufacturer to provide support, driver and app for linux, that would be the day when I will put linux in dual boot mode forever.


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Oct 29, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7, Microsoft’s most widely tested product, launches at a price cut in Ind*

I didn't liked means, that I don't have any aversion for it, for atleast 4yrs my  pc was dual boot with any of the linux flavours especially RH, followed by fedora and SuSe , others I have tried occasionally and also distributed ubuntu cds to different groups, since yr am not using linux as pc is primly used  for music production and editing etc


----------

